# Killingworth ammo store Tyne and Wear



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Apr 17, 2008)

Not to clued up on military history so not much speel. Its not far from palmersville metro located in field opposite. There are some large buildings behind ammo stores that i couldn't get into. spying through a cracked window the largest building looks like a garage come workshop. There is also a cammo shipping crate on the site. My pics cheers.
















Looking towards Backworth




Looking Towards Palmersville




Dont take the stairs




Looking towards Holystone





A link to place, notice the perimeter round each of the five ammo stores

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=55.029553&lon=-1.547929&z=18.3&r=0&src=msl​


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks very similar to this one in Bishopbriggs, just outside Glasgow. Nice to see them with the roof and the lettering still intact.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow! I'm shocked at whats still there! I always thought this place had two green huts and that is it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

what a great place, love anything to do with military stuff. Really like this, good pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 17, 2008)

Brilliant mate. I am glad you did this one. I must have been thinking of a different place as this is not the place that I had in mind. Were there any normal red brick buildings? You'll have to show me this sometime!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 17, 2008)

Any idea what ammo was stored on this site?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Any idea what ammo was stored on this site?




I was just wondering the same and also if these were from WW2. I don't recall seeing these particular kinds of ammo stores amongst WW2 buildings before, but the brickwork and concrete looks old enough to be.


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 18, 2008)

The one up here was for aircraft ammunition IIRC.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a Cold War site. Not only a storage facility, but a munitions assembly/maintenance site. Hence the window lit bays.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 18, 2008)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> This is a Cold War site. Not only a storage facility, but a munitions assembly/maintenance site. Hence the window lit bays.




Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 18, 2008)

I beg to differ, either that or the design did not change. There is an earth bank protected blast wall just behind the windows, possibly for ventilation?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 19, 2008)

maden_2 said:


> I beg to differ, either that or the design did not change. There is an earth bank protected blast wall just behind the windows, possibly for ventilation?



Not sure what you are doubting/questioning - these particular structures on the site are well documented as Cold War use. Will track down original source of this oft quoted info and find true build date. they were definitely used to prepare bulk AA ammunition into issue battery/field packs, for the 'active' post war AA sites that complimented Bloodhound.

The pillars at the base of the windows supported lengths of workbench/roller track, which ran out to the small raised loading docks. You can still see the metal plates that retained the bench etc. Windows may have opened to provide ventilation - pic 3 shows opening lights - but their main purpose was to provide some daylight to the bench area. The blast wall is placed in the optimum position - commensurate with its height - to provide maximum protection to that face of the structure


----------



## Mr_hiboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Excellent. A local site i'll have to check out, thanks for the flashmap

Hiboy


----------



## the|td4 (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's another one in the Gateshead area.

I've got pics of this place taken last year at some point but they're on another machine of mine at home. 

Took a wander around, the factory is basically a grafitti playground and there's a house nestled in a copse of trees. 

The green tin building seemed to be active at the time because the grass has been cut around it.

The ammo stores had recent padlocks on them and offered no means of entrance, although it's got to be about a year since I was there.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.939377&lon=-1.425632&z=17.6&r=0&src=msa


----------



## sellers (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice one mate. I had been racking my brains for the location ever since you first mentioned it. Will try to take a look myself


----------



## tunnelrats (Jul 23, 2008)

was this place not a searchlight site? i was there a few days ago, had been meaning to check this out for some time but only just got round to it

http://www.skylighters.org/history/newcastle.html

check out the link for some poss background info on this place


----------

